# Help With Identifying a Painting



## BradyJack (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello. Thank you for accepting my registration. I have a painting that I need any information on. Who painted it? The date of the painting? What type of painting is it? Anything will help! There appears to be a signature in the bottom left corner. It seems to read R as the first letter on top and “Ch” as the first two letters on the bottom, but I cannot identify the rest. The painting is very old and fragile. The paper is very thin. It was owned by my relative (born in 1918) and possibly owned by her mother. 33 inches long by 12.5 inches wide. The frame is wood and has Pastoral Symphony handwritten on the back. I cannot find this title with this painting online. Any help is appreciated.
Thank you :smile:


----------

